# MeteoGlobal



## HotSpot (23 Mar 2011 às 18:47)

Hoje, é um dia histórico para a Meteorologia.

É gratificante saber que o nosso esforço não foi em vão, que a colaboração deste fórum com o I.M. surtiu resultados quase imediatos.

Obrigado ao I.M. porque sinceramente superou as nossas expectativas, deu voz a esta enorme comunidade e os resultados estão à vista de todos.

http://meteoglobal.meteo.pt

*Mensagem do Presidente do CD do IM, I.P.*

Presidente do CD do IM, I.P., Dr. Adérito Serrão

Reconhecendo o papel cada vez mais relevante da observação meteorológica para o bom desempenho dos modelos numéricos de previsão do tempo e para a vigilância meteorológica e climática e o interesse dos cidadãos pela meteorologia e pelo clima o IM decidiu criar o Projecto METEOGLOBAL.

Com este projecto pretende-se dinamizar e organizar a cooperação voluntária dos cidadãos na observação meteorológica e no acompanhamento de fenómenos meteorológicos extremos, por forma a reforçar a capacidade de resposta do IM às necessidades da população, fundamentalmente para a salvaguarda de vidas e bens.

A informação recebida será, para além de disponibilizada na página do Projecto, encaminhada directamente para os meteorologistas que trabalham em permanência no Centro de Vigilância e Previsão do Tempo.

Espero que a adesão a este projecto, por parte dos cidadãos interessados em contribuir voluntariamente com as suas observações, comunicações e relatos, seja grande e que associada ao empenhamento dos colaboradores do IM, quer na parte de manutenção e melhoria do sistema quer na parte de análise e processamento da informação recebida, contribua a curto, médio e longo prazo, para uma melhor qualidade da informação prestada à sociedade pelo IM, designadamente em situações de fenómenos meteorológicos extremos.


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Mar 2011 às 18:52)

Fantástico, vou já registar-me


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Mar 2011 às 18:53)

Mário Barros disse:


> Fantástico, vou já registar-me



Ainda não dá pra fazer registo


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Mar 2011 às 19:21)

Bem! É que me vou registar assim que der!

Edit: Já dá e já está!
Edit2: O site está é um bocado "entupido".

Já agora o IM também tem uma plataforma Moodle de e-Learning  http://elearning.meteo.pt/


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (23 Mar 2011 às 19:49)

Já me registei!!

Alguém  sabe se posso meter uma segunda morada??


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Mar 2011 às 19:53)

Eu também já me registei, duas vezes até, fi-lo sem querer devido aos engasganços do site, mas só activei uma conta 

Agora é esperar que as pancadas lhe passem pra explorar bem o site e começar os relatos.


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Mar 2011 às 19:54)

Mário Barros disse:


> Eu também já me registei, duas vezes até, fi-lo sem querer, devido aos engasganços do site, mas só activei uma conta
> 
> Agora é esperar que as pancadas lhe passem pra explorar bem o site e começar os relatos.


Se passarem, não sei se isto vai correr bem com gente a ver relatos e a meter ao mesmo tempo.


----------



## rbsmr (23 Mar 2011 às 20:02)

registado!


----------



## Mjhb (23 Mar 2011 às 21:49)

Estou reticente quanto a dar o número de telefone. Para quê?


----------



## Prof BioGeo (23 Mar 2011 às 21:53)

Também já me registei! E parabéns ao IM pela iniciativa. Mostra que estão a trilhar um caminho de melhoria do serviço prestado, o que é de louvar (em particular nos organismos públicos, que funcionam com o dinheiro de todos nós).


----------



## HotSpot (23 Mar 2011 às 22:02)

Pedro disse:


> Estou reticente quanto a dar o número de telefone. Para quê?



Existe a preocupação da parte do I.M. de validar informação que ache mais sensível.

Imagina que tens um tornado ou outra situação muito grave. Eles acham importante terem um contacto telefónico da pessoa para confirmar a observação.


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Mar 2011 às 22:11)

Pedro disse:


> Estou reticente quanto a dar o número de telefone. Para quê?



É opcional


----------



## Lightning (23 Mar 2011 às 22:15)

Também já me inscrevi e contem com a minha colaboração a fundo neste projecto.


----------



## ACalado (23 Mar 2011 às 22:38)

Registado  Parabéns ao IM e ao meteopt


----------



## Zapiao (23 Mar 2011 às 22:52)

E voces nao sabiam que hoje é o dia mundial da metereologia


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Mar 2011 às 22:54)

Zapiao disse:


> E voces nao sabiam que hoje é o dia mundial da metereologia



Claro que sabíamos!  Está no calendário do fórum e um tópico no fórum Media.


----------



## Geiras (23 Mar 2011 às 23:31)

Excelente trabalho!

Parabéns IM!

Para enviar relatos não é preciso inscrição certo?


----------



## F_R (23 Mar 2011 às 23:33)

já meu fui inscrever também lá


----------



## MSantos (24 Mar 2011 às 00:44)

Mais uma boa iniciativa do IM, ainda não me inscrevi mas vou inscrever-me brevemente


----------



## Knyght (24 Mar 2011 às 00:50)

Estou registado, não como Knyght.


----------



## actioman (24 Mar 2011 às 02:03)

Antes de mais os meus parabéns por este dia histórico para a meteorologia em Portugal (mais um este ano). É com grande entusiasmo e alegria que assisto a esta abertura do IM para com o comum cidadão de uma forma geral e para connosco *amadores da meteorologia* de uma forma particular.

Estou a ler tudo atentamente e já houve por ali um senão que não me agradou nada, podendo fazer alguns de nós recuar perante o projecto. E que de seguida passo a citar:




> O utilizador, com a inserção de conteúdos no site, quer sejam comunicados, relatos, fotografias, vídeos ou outros, *transfere todos os direitos de autor ou de propriedade intelectual sobre os mesmos para o Instituto de Meteorologia, I. P.*



Isto foi retirado da página de Avisos Legais, no capítulo que tem como título: *Direitos de Autor e de Propriedade Intelectual*.

Eu vejo com bons olhos esta abertura e aplaudo entusiasticamente este projecto, mas não acho nada saudável e desinteressado o que este ponto refere e foca com clareza. Pois significa que todas as fotografias ou filmes que cada um de nós tiver efectuado deixam de nos pertencer legalmente e passa o IM a ser o seu "dono". 

Não sei se já tinham reparado neste ponto? MAS já agora gostava de ler aqui as vossas opiniões sobre o tema!


----------



## Knyght (24 Mar 2011 às 02:23)

Teremos de ser altamente selectivos com o que lá colocaremos...


----------



## vitamos (24 Mar 2011 às 10:21)

Sinceros parabéns ao IM pela excelente iniciativa! 

Obviamente parabéns a todos nós pelo impulso que demos a ela, por acção da nossa paixão!

Mas atenção que novos desafios se levantam. O IM ao fazer isto coloca-nos à frente um enorme desafio! A nossa responsabilidade aumenta: Temos obrigação de ser cada vez mais rigorosos, mais sérios e mais honestos em prol de um serviço amador meteorológico cooperante e credível. Só a seriedade pode contribuir verdadeiramente para um espírito de serviço "público" meteorológico de qualidade!

Mas agora celebremos pois tão boa notícia


----------



## ecobcg (24 Mar 2011 às 11:13)

Mais uma excelente noticia para toda a comunidade meteorológica amadora! Parabéns ao IM pela iniciativa de louvar!

Também já me registei!


----------



## Redfish (24 Mar 2011 às 13:47)

Excelente Noticia


----------



## Geiras (24 Mar 2011 às 14:48)

Que venham os fenómenos severos para eu poder relatar


----------



## AndréFrade (24 Mar 2011 às 14:51)

Também já inscrito .


----------



## joseoliveira (24 Mar 2011 às 17:35)

actioman disse:


> Estou a ler tudo atentamente e já houve por ali um senão que não me agradou nada, podendo fazer alguns de nós recuar perante o projecto. E que de seguida passo a citar:
> 
> Isto foi retirado da página de Avisos Legais, no capítulo que tem como título: *Direitos de Autor e de Propriedade Intelectual*.
> 
> Eu vejo com bons olhos esta abertura e aplaudo entusiasticamente este projecto, mas não acho nada saudável e desinteressado o que este ponto refere e foca com clareza. Pois significa que todas as fotografias ou filmes que cada um de nós tiver efectuado deixam de nos pertencer legalmente e passa o IM a ser o seu "dono".



Interessante projecto, mas não deixa de ser um pouco estranha a existência desta condicionante, na medida em que ao apelar à boa vontade através do acto voluntário do cidadão comum, permitindo que este se expresse ou testemunhe das diversas formas acerca das condições meteorológicas onde se encontra, estar sujeito a ter que omitir o protagonismo que a meu ver lhe é legítimo, penso que este ponto carece de um esclarecimento por parte do site no sentido de apresentar uma razão que justifique esta norma.
À semelhança do que acontece aqui no fórum, para além de algumas imagens e pouco mais, até à data a maioria das minhas participações são na forma escrita, o que não significa que o ainda que limitado conteúdo gráfico postado tivesse que ser apresentado sob o cunho da entidade hospedeira!
Estarei equivocado? Espero que sim, pelo menos para que isto abra espaço para o devido esclarecimento.


----------



## zejorge (24 Mar 2011 às 17:49)

Olá boa tarde

O Meteoconstancia também já está registado.

Considero, um grande passo, este que o I.M. deu.


----------



## Snifa (24 Mar 2011 às 18:38)

actioman disse:


> Antes de mais os meus parabéns por este dia histórico para a meteorologia em Portugal (mais um este ano). É com grande entusiasmo e alegria que assisto a esta abertura do IM para com o comum cidadão de uma forma geral e para connosco *amadores da meteorologia* de uma forma particular.
> 
> Estou a ler tudo atentamente e já houve por ali um senão que não me agradou nada, podendo fazer alguns de nós recuar perante o projecto. E que de seguida passo a citar:
> 
> ...



Concordo!O projecto é bom,é de louvar esta iniciativa...contudo perante esta condicionante algo estranha não sei não...ia-me registar , mas depois de ler isto excusado será dizer que já não vou...A não ser que as coisas sejam bem esclarecidas nesse capitulo de direitos de autor....A fotos que faço são única e exclusivamente minha propriedade eu é que possuo os ficheiros em tamanho original saídos da máquina, mais ninguém..... a não ser que ceda os direitos totais a alguém, de livre vontade, e por escrito...


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Mar 2011 às 19:05)

Snifa disse:


> Concordo!O projecto é bom,é de louvar esta iniciativa...contudo perante esta condicionante algo estranha não sei não...ia-me registar , mas depois de ler isto excusado será dizer que já não vou...A não ser que as coisas sejam bem esclarecidas nesse capitulo de direitos de autor....A fotos que faço são única e exclusivamente minha propriedade eu é que possuo os ficheiros em tamanho original saídos da máquina, mais ninguém..... a não ser que ceda os direitos totais a alguém, de livre vontade, e por escrito...



Marca de água resolve


----------



## ajrebelo (24 Mar 2011 às 19:22)

actioman disse:


> Antes de mais os meus parabéns por este dia histórico para a meteorologia em Portugal (mais um este ano). É com grande entusiasmo e alegria que assisto a esta abertura do IM para com o comum cidadão de uma forma geral e para connosco *amadores da meteorologia* de uma forma particular.
> 
> Estou a ler tudo atentamente e já houve por ali um senão que não me agradou nada, podendo fazer alguns de nós recuar perante o projecto. E que de seguida passo a citar:
> 
> ...




Boas

SAI UMA GRANDE MARCA DE ÁGUA BEM POSTA NO MEIO DE FOTOS E FILMES, SE QUEREM, QUEREM, SE NÃO PASSEM BEM OBRIGADO, AMIGOS COMO ANTES.

Abraços ( Viva a meteorologia, sem fins lucrativos) sempre pensei que o projecto fosse mais em prol da população e não com pensamentos tão primitivos.


----------



## mr. phillip (24 Mar 2011 às 19:43)

Já estou registado! 
Vamos ver o que isto dá e o que se torna...

Parabéns ao IM pelo avanço, vamos ver se o imobilismo institucional não coloca entraves ao desenvolvimento do projecto...


----------



## SicoStorm (24 Mar 2011 às 19:52)

È um projecto de louvar !

 Mas com condicionantes,  não considero o melhor para cativar 

 os bons observadores do Forum meteopt ... este sim um 

 excelente projecto !!! 

 Parabéns ao IM por este pequenino/micro avanço !


----------



## HotSpot (24 Mar 2011 às 20:16)

Eu acho que é altura de parar para reflectir um pouco.

Já todos percebemos que as questões de Direito sobre o material que é enviado para o I.M. é uma questão que tem de ser esclarecida. Não se fala mais do assunto.

Irão surgir mais questões sobre este projecto e sinceramente esperava que a atitude fosse mais construtiva da parte dos membros do fórum. Começam a surgir "bocas" que podem por em causa num minuto uma vitória que demorou imensos anos para se concretizar.

A administração do fórum tem feito um enorme esforço para que a comunidade meteorológica amadora tenha o reconhecimento a que tem direito. Os resultados começam a surgir e não acontece tudo de um momento para o outro. Há que ter paciência e mais importante contar com a colaboração de todos.

Quantos membros do fórum já pararam para pensar no que está a acontecer actualmente na Meteorologia Portuguesa?

Se conseguimos o respeito do I.M., temos que retribuir da mesma forma.

Eu e quase todos os membros da administração deixam muitas vezes as suas prioridades familiares ou laborais para levar este fórum a bom porto e peço muita desculpa a quem colocar aqui mensagens difamatórias sobre este projecto, mas não perdoo.

SicoStorm "Parabéns ao IM por este pequenino/micro avanço !"

Peguei apenas neste exemplo aleatoriamente, até porque foi o último post antes do meu. Falo por mim e acho que por grande parte dos membros desta comunidade, ler isto, para mim é uma enorme facada.

Quem não se identifica com o MeteoGlobal, não se identifica com o fórum nem com a meteorologia amadora, não está cá a fazer nada.

Desculpem o desabafo mas tinha que ser....


----------



## SicoStorm (24 Mar 2011 às 20:41)

HotSpot sem ofensa amigo !!!

 Só quis elevar e congratular o vosso excelente trabalho diário !!!

 Genuíno acho !!!

 Sempre tive dúvidas sobre o funcionamento do IM (grupo restrito) !!!

 Parabéns ao Forum !!! 

 O IM que tente ser mais  original !!!


----------



## Vince (24 Mar 2011 às 20:58)

Parabéns ao IM, uma iniciativa que a nível dum serviço de meteorologia oficial penso ser  inédito na Europa, apenas conheço algo do género nos EUA. 

Quanto aos direitos, penso que é uma tempestade num copo de água, provavelmente a questão é apenas defensiva da parte deles ou nem pensaram bem no assunto. Tenho a certeza que a razão disto nada tem de má fé ou de abusivo. Fez bem o actioman em levantar a questão, nada como se discutir, esclarecer e melhorar as coisas falando com o IM. 

Isto dos direitos na Net às vezes são mais complicadas do que parece, e por vezes uma entidade tem que se defender de alguma forma perante material que lhes enviam, que até pode nem ser genuíno e pertencer a outrem e não haver forma prática de se saber. 
Por exemplo os dados que enviam para o Weather Underground também passam a ser propriedade deles, podem até vende-los sem vos dar cavaco. Outro exemplo, quando fazemos um upload dum vídeo para o youtube, também transmitimos ao youtube uma serie de direitos embora neste caso mantendo a propriedade também. Provavelmente é apenas uma questão do IM estudar com alguma atenção  modelos como o do Youtube e outros. Quando escrevemos no twitter ou no facebook também transmitimos uma série de direitos a estas entidades sobre aquilo que lá pusemos e nunca vi ninguém muito preocupado com isso. Nada que não se possa esclarecer e melhorar certamente. 

As coisas constroem-se com vontade, trabalho e critica construtiva. Dos profissionais do "bota-abaixismo" não reza a história, é ignorar pois geralmente só estorvam a quem quer levar as coisas para a frente.


----------



## Agreste (24 Mar 2011 às 21:38)

Não vejo qualquer problema na cedência de fotos ou outro material de forma gratuita a um organismo público como o IM. O IM não pretende colocar fotos num circuito comercial. Trata-se de estudo e validação de dados.

Também já lá estou registado.


----------



## mr. phillip (24 Mar 2011 às 21:55)

Bom, esta questão da propriedade intelectual e dos direitos de autor faz lembrar um pouco, e salvo as devidas diferenças, a questão dos sinais que estão nos parques de estacionamento pagos, quando dizem que a empresa não se responsabiliza pelos danos causados  e tal e tal e tal... 
Como o Vince diz, e bem, isto é um bocado uma tempestade num copo de água, pois nem tudo o que luz é ouro, ou seja, nem sempre o que está escrito neste tipo de avisos legais pode ser aplicável, pois existem normas imperativas que não podem ser afastadas por imposição de uma das partes...

No caso em concreto, é, na minha opinião, abusiva a referência feita pelo IM, embora deva ser tomado esse aviso como uma mera precaução genérica sem consequências práticas... aliás, este tipo de avisos são muitas vezes decalques de outros sem ter em conta as especificidades do objecto a que se destinam...

Por isso, na improvável hipótese de terem alguma questão judicial relacionada com a propriedade intelectual das vossas fotos, videos ou comentários, não é por estar escrito no aviso do IM que a propriedade das mesmas vos é negada, com todas as consequências decorrentes...


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Mar 2011 às 22:07)

Quando a administração deste fórum consegue um feito histórico, existe sempre alguém a pôr em causa, o seu trabalho e a sua luta para que o IM reconheça que existe uma comunidade pronta a ajudar e a melhorar a informação.

Quanto aos direitos concordo com a política do IM, 1º tem que verificar se essa informação é genuína e autêntica. Quem a disse a vocês que as fotos que colocam no fórum e que podem mandar para o IM a comprovar a situação, não podem ser plagiadas por alguém que guarde essas fotos e mande-as para o IM.

Ninguém, sabe se o IM ao colocar as fotos não indique a sua fonte. Aliás, as ocorrências que estão lá aparecem lá o nome de quem mandou, logo as fotos também deverá ocorrer o mesmo.

Para quê estar numa de bota abaixo quando devíamos estar todos felizes com esta fantástica notícia. Mas já é típico dos portugueses quando não há colaboração é que o IM é fechado e não nos liga nenhuma, quando existe colaboração é porque é assim, é porque é assado, é porque é cozido.

Sinceramente não percebo. Dou os meus parabéns à administração pelo o que tem feito e lutado por este fórum, até hoje.

Também estou lá registado.


----------



## David sf (24 Mar 2011 às 22:10)

Pela leitura dos avisos legais na página do Meteoglobal parece-me que a única intenção do IM nesta questão dos direitos de propriedade, é a de ter a possibilidade de publicar todas as fotos, vídeos e comentários que entender em qualquer suporte, como por exemplo em relatórios climatológicos, na sua página da internet, ou até nas intervenções na televisão, como acontece em Espanha muitas vezes. 

Sem a transferência da propriedade intelectual das imagens para o IM, seria sempre possível que o autor pudesse mover uma acção contra o instituto. Não duvido que o IM publicará o nome do autor das fotos sempre que estas forem publicadas.

De resto, excelente iniciativa, um grande passo para a meteorologia amadora em Portugal. Fosse assim em todos os sectores da sociedade.


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Mar 2011 às 22:13)

David sf disse:


> Pela leitura dos avisos legais na página do Meteoglobal parece-me que a única intenção do IM nesta questão dos direitos de propriedade, é a de ter a possibilidade de publicar todas as fotos, vídeos e comentários que entender em qualquer suporte, como por exemplo em relatórios climatológicos, na sua página da internet, ou até nas intervenções na televisão, como acontece em Espanha muitas vezes.
> 
> Sem a transferência da propriedade intelectual das imagens para o IM, seria sempre possível que o autor pudesse mover uma acção contra o instituto. Não duvido que o IM publicará o nome do autor das fotos sempre que estas forem publicadas.
> 
> De resto, excelente iniciativa, um grande passo para a meteorologia amadora em Portugal. Fosse assim em todos os sectores da sociedade.





algarvio1980 disse:


> Quanto aos direitos concordo com a política do IM, 1º tem que verificar se essa informação é genuína e autêntica. Quem a disse a vocês que as fotos que colocam no fórum e que podem mandar para o IM a comprovar a situação, não podem ser plagiadas por alguém que guarde essas fotos e mande-as para o IM.
> 
> Ninguém, sabe se o IM ao colocar as fotos não indique a sua fonte. Aliás, as ocorrências que estão lá aparecem lá o nome de quem mandou, logo as fotos também deverá ocorrer o mesmo.



Sim exactamente, só pode ser por causa disso, não acredito que o IM andesse a "roubar" fotos e depois dizer que são deles. De certeza praticamente absoluta que eles irão identificar a fonte se as imagens ou relatos forem postos na comunicação social, o que é mais que provável depois de os relatos serem públicos. Assim o Instituto é que se encarrega dos direitos e não a pessoa que tirou a foto ou fez o relato, apesar de ser citada de qualquer maneira, espero.


----------



## jorge1990 (25 Mar 2011 às 12:28)

Muitos parabéns parabéns ao IM pelo projecto que está a desenvolver. É um passo importante para a Meteorologia em Portugal.
E quero dizer o seguinte é só uma opinião minha, se houver criticas tanto dos moderadores como de algum membro,estou pronto para recebê-las, mas é o seguinte: acho que neste momento não devemos criticar nem "dizer mal" do IM, porque é assim: um reconhecimento e uma valorização de trabalho como esta não se recebe todos os dias. Claro, eles erram, como todos nós, mas todos eles (IM) trabalham todos os dias para que a meteorologia em Portugal seja melhor para os cidadãos. Porque quando se critica o IM estamos a criticar todos os que lá estão (IM) e todo o trabalho que eles fazem e neste momento, quando se dá um PASSO importante como este se criticamos o IM não estamos a ser honestos nem estamos a reconhecer o seu valor.
Peço desculpa por esta grande mensagem mas acho que  serve para todos (membros e moderadores, estes ultimos que tanto trabalho têm e tiveram para que este forum fosse reconhecido e valorizado e espero que daqui por muitos anos estejamos aqui, se possivel com mais projectos.
Isto é só uma opinião minha não me levem a mal mas mais uma vez reconhecimentos como este não acontecem todos os dias.

Mais uma vez muitos parabéns ao IM e também ao METEOPT


----------



## joseoliveira (25 Mar 2011 às 13:37)

HotSpot disse:


> Quem não se identifica com o MeteoGlobal, não se identifica com o fórum nem com a meteorologia amadora, não está cá a fazer nada.
> 
> Desculpem o desabafo mas tinha que ser....



Acima de tudo o que é preciso é calma e pelo menos alguma descontracção...
Normalmente os desabafos são servidos a quente com uma pitada de sal a mais!
Falando por mim (obviamente) ainda não decidi registar-me; o facto é que ainda não tive tempo para ver tudo o que queria, registar-me ou não, vou decidir, mas de uma coisa estou certo, de forma nenhuma irei considerar a minha permanência no fórum condicionada ao registo no MeteoGlobal!


----------



## c.bernardino (25 Mar 2011 às 15:25)

joseoliveira disse:


> Acima de tudo o que é preciso é calma e pelo menos alguma descontracção...
> Normalmente os desabafos são servidos a quente com uma pitada de sal a mais!
> Falando por mim (obviamente) ainda não decidi registar-me; o facto é que ainda não tive tempo para ver tudo o que queria, registar-me ou não, vou decidir, mas de uma coisa estou certo, de forma nenhuma irei considerar a minha permanência no fórum condicionada ao registo no MeteoGlobal!



Caros amigos,

Se lermos com atenção ninguém colocou em causa a permanência no forum. Foi afirmado (se calhar a quente) que "quem não se indentifica com o metoglobal não se identifica com o forum", i.e., com a noção de forum que o autor tem. Deixá-lo ter a sua posição, a sua visão, é a *opinião* dele.
Já conheci o José Oliveira pessoalmente, com muito gosto, e pareceu-me uma pessoa bastante tolerante para com as opiniões (por vezes discordantes) dos outros.
Por isso... todos nos vamos entender.

céus limpos (como dizemos na astronomia)

carlos bernardino


----------



## c.bernardino (25 Mar 2011 às 15:38)

David sf disse:


> ... parece-me que a única intenção do IM nesta questão dos direitos de propriedade, é a de ter a possibilidade de publicar todas as fotos, vídeos e comentários que entender ...



Concordo plenamente. 
Se houver um fenómeno extremo e se o IM não se salvaguardasse *não poderia usar os materiais para qualquer fim* até ter a autorização expressa dos autores (nós) isso levaria dias. Nesta área o tempo conta!

Se *eu* não me registasse por causa disso tinha de assumir publicamente que não passava de mais um a guardar na sua "capelinha" a sua pequena contribuição... isso era deprimente pois quem faz isso não se apercebe que essa pequena contribuição, isolada, não vale NADA!

É por causa da mentalidade das "capelinhas"  que o associativismo em portugal é fraco. Penso que sempre o foi. Numa sociedade com fama de forte individualismo e competitividade, como a Americana, têm um associativismo forte em qualquer localidade.
Ou evoluimos ou seremos sempre pequeninos.
bernardino


----------



## jpmartins (25 Mar 2011 às 18:22)

Ainda não tinha tido a oportunidade de felicitar o IM pela iniciativa, à administração do meteopt pelo trabalho credível que estão a desenvolver e a todos que como eu contribuímos com entusiasmo as nossas experiências meteorológicas dia após dia.


----------



## jpproenca (26 Mar 2011 às 15:44)

Pelo que vejo, a temperatura aqui tem andado elevada. E tudo por causa da seguinte frase pacífica do IM:

«O utilizador, com a inserção de conteúdos no site, quer sejam comunicados, relatos, fotografias, vídeos ou outros, transfere todos os direitos de autor ou de propriedade intelectual sobre os mesmos para o Instituto de Meteorologia, I. P.»

A prudência aconselhar-me-ia a procurar climas (tópicos) mais temperados mas não consigo resistir. Aqui neste tópico (fora do meu contexto de intervenção no fórum), a minha opinião é, com certeza, completamente irrelevante, mas vai sair:

DO PONTO DE VISTA ESPECÍFICO

É perfeitamente normal que, numa sociedade com 'propriedade intelectual' legalmente instituída, para uma entidade poder utilizar livremente uma 'ideia' tem de ter a sua propriedade, e isto não significa que ela deixe de ter o seu 'pai biológico'.

Quando se compra um cão (eu não compro), a propriedade é transferida mas o pai e a mãe do cão não são apagados da história, e até vêm registados no boletim de identidade.

Quando um trabalhador de uma empresa produz uma 'ideia' para a empresa, essa ideia é propriedade da empresa, o que não significa que deixa de ter sido produzida por aquele trabalhador específico.

Qual é a dúvida?

Quando um cidadão entrega ao IM uma 'ideia' via programa MeteoGlobal, a 'ideia' tem de passar a ser propriedade do IM para que este a possa utilizar sem restrições, o que não quer dizer que o seu pai deixe de ser o Sr. Fulano de Tal integrado no contexto MeteoGlobal. Se o cidadão não quiser assim, fica com ela no seu harém ou vende-a a algum comerciante de 'ideias' - é a lógica da propriedade intelectual.

DO PONTO DE VISTA GERAL

Sou contra a escravatura. Seja de seres humanos, seja de seres não humanos.

Uma ideia, uma pedra não são seres? Sei lá! O que sei é que, depois de uma ideia ser parida (por mais irrelevante que seja), ela passa a existir independente da sua 'mãe' e vai sobreviver e ocupar o seu espaço em função da sua própria relevância. Qual é a diferença relativamente a um ser humano? O ser humano será mais que uma simples ideia (à parte quanto à matéria de fabrico)?

Porque é que os seres humanos não devem ser escravizados mas as ideias, essas podem ser propriedade de outros seres?

Por mim, entendo a minha (fraca) produção intelectual como completamente livre depois de criada. Reconhecerei e defenderei sempre os meus 'filhos ideias' mas eles vão tratar das suas vidas livremente. Não vão ser vendidos nem lhes vou impor restrições de vivência.

Alguém sabe quem é que concebeu a Davis? Quanto muito sabemos quem a comercializa. A Davis valerá por aquilo que é e, provavelmente, será tratada por cada 'dono' não como uma propriedade mas como um 'ser' companheiro nas andanças meteorológicas.

Propriedade intelectual? Bah!

Espero muito sinceramente que, tal como foi (quase) abolida a escravatura, também seja, um dia, abolida a propriedade intelectual. E espero que a 'net' continue a ter nisso um papel impulsionador e revolucionário.

Sim, sim, sim... coitadinhos dos (descendentes dos) escritores e, blá, blá, blá... no tempo da escravatura o comércio de escravos dava muito jeito para o financiamento da expansão do reino (e para os bolsos dos expansionistas), e uma ideia não é vida nem é um ser humano, e ... friskies saquetas.

Entretanto, como prezo a democracia, respeito outras opiniões. Sim, porque entendo a democracia como a menos má das soluções de vivência social – mas isto (mais o associativismo em 'lobbies') é outro assunto.


Os meus cordiais, mas desrespeitosos, cumprimentos a quem pensa diferente sobre esta matéria, e a minha solidariedade para com as 'ideias' ainda escravas.

E viva o MeteoGlobal.


----------



## Geiras (27 Mar 2011 às 00:31)

Uma trovoada poderá ser entendida apenas por tempestade, com a ausência de relâmpagos.
Mas aqui fica esta dúvida, se eu estiver enganado aprendo se não, é um possível erro que será corrigido.

Trovoada acompanhada por trovoada





Paz


----------



## HotSpot (31 Mar 2011 às 15:06)

Parece que o I.M. mudou a opção de envio de fotos para a Galeria.

http://meteoglobal.meteo.pt/galeria

Façam login e vejam as opções de envio, especialmente a questão dos direitos.

Quando visualizadas, as fotos mostram o Autor.

Alguma dúvida que ainda achem pertinente, coloquem aqui.


----------



## ecobcg (31 Mar 2011 às 16:03)

HotSpot disse:


> Parece que o I.M. mudou a opção de envio de fotos para a Galeria.
> 
> http://meteoglobal.meteo.pt/galeria
> 
> ...



Uma melhoria, relativamente ao inicial.
No entanto, nos Avisos Legais, continua lá a alínea que prevê que quem coloque materiais no site (fotos, videos, ...), transfere os direitos de autor desses materiais para o IM. 

Parece-me que esse ponto era desnecessário, tendo em conta estes outros que lá estão: 





> "O utilizador que pretenda publicar, inserir ou divulgar qualquer tipo de material, fotografias, vídeos ou outro, ao fazê-lo assegurará ao Instituto de Meteorologia, I. P. que tem esse direito e que detém todos os direitos de autor, quer morais quer patrimoniais, e de propriedade intelectual sobre os mesmos.





> O utilizador aceita que todo o material por si inserido no site poderá ser divulgado por outras formas e utilizado pelo Instituto de Meteorologia, I. P. dentro da sua área de competência.



retirado de: http://meteoglobal.meteo.pt/o-projecto/avisos-legais


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Abr 2011 às 19:48)

Agora já dá para submetermos as nossas estações meteorológicas 

http://meteoglobal.meteo.pt/estacoes-meteorologicas


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (21 Abr 2011 às 01:52)

sabem dizer-me se quando o IM publica o nosso relato no meteoglobal aparece o nosso numero de telemóvel???


----------



## HotSpot (21 Abr 2011 às 14:35)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> sabem dizer-me se quando o IM publica o nosso relato no meteoglobal aparece o nosso numero de telemóvel???



Não aparece.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (21 Abr 2011 às 15:26)

Obrigado


----------



## Lightning (16 Mai 2011 às 15:57)

Registei-me há um bom tempo já, na página do Meteoglobal.

Submeti a minha estação na área destinada para isso. Já passou uma semana ou mais e até agora a minha estação não aparece na lista de estações registadas.

Alguém me sabe dizer, sff, quanto tempo os técnicos e pessoal do IM levam a "certificar" as estações?


----------



## ecobcg (16 Mai 2011 às 18:35)

Lightning disse:


> Registei-me há um bom tempo já, na página do Meteoglobal.
> 
> Submeti a minha estação na área destinada para isso. Já passou uma semana ou mais e até agora a minha estação não aparece na lista de estações registadas.
> 
> Alguém me sabe dizer, sff, quanto tempo os técnicos e pessoal do IM levam a "certificar" as estações?



A minha ficou disponível praticamente "na hora". Ou cometeste algum erro no processo de submissão, ou então houve algum erro da parte do meteoglobal. O melhor é contactares com eles.


----------



## Geiras (16 Mai 2011 às 19:22)

Lightning disse:


> Registei-me há um bom tempo já, na página do Meteoglobal.
> 
> Submeti a minha estação na área destinada para isso. Já passou uma semana ou mais e até agora a minha estação não aparece na lista de estações registadas.
> 
> Alguém me sabe dizer, sff, quanto tempo os técnicos e pessoal do IM levam a "certificar" as estações?



Uma vez mandei um relato para lá e também passaram dias sem o aceitarem até que reparo que tinha um e-mail deles a pedir-me a que horas tinha acontecido o "fenómeno" de que relatava... não tens nada na caixa de correio enviada por eles?


----------



## AnDré (16 Mai 2011 às 22:32)

O meu acho que só demorou 10 minutos a aparecer:

http://meteoglobal.meteo.pt/relatos/chuva-forte-e-trovoada/

Talvez quanto mais pormenorizado for o relato, mais rápido se torna a disponibilidade do mesmo.


----------



## Lightning (17 Mai 2011 às 23:01)

Geiras disse:


> não tens nada na caixa de correio enviada por eles?



Não, Geiras, já verifiquei várias vezes e não tenho nada de nada.


----------



## actioman (17 Mai 2011 às 23:04)

Lightning disse:


> Não, Geiras, já verifiquei várias vezes e não tenho nada de nada.



Lightning, como já te disseram, envia e-mail para eles! 
Eu tive um problema parecido e só quando enviei o e-mail é que foi detectado um erro por eles e ficou de imediato online!


----------



## Lightning (17 Mai 2011 às 23:16)

actioman disse:


> Lightning, como já te disseram, envia e-mail para eles!
> Eu tive um problema parecido e só quando enviei o e-mail é que foi detectado um erro por eles e ficou de imediato online!



Sim, vou seguir o vosso conselho e dou novidades assim que as receber.


----------



## Lightning (18 Mai 2011 às 22:43)

Lightning disse:


> Sim, vou seguir o vosso conselho e dou novidades assim que as receber.



Já consegui descobrir de onde era o problema. O browser que uso, Firefox, não sei porque carga de água, quando eu carreguei no botão para submeter a revisão da estação, após ter preenchido todos os dados correctamente, não gravou nada. 

Tentei o mesmo desta vez e também não gravou. É como se eu tivesse clicado lá, mas a página tivesse feito o refresh. 

Não sei se é um problema de incompatibilidade de browser ou não, mas experimentei no Internet Explorer e já deu. 

Agora aguardo a revisão da estação. Esta está pendente.


----------



## Lightning (23 Mai 2011 às 21:01)

Lightning disse:


> Agora aguardo a revisão da estação. Esta está pendente.



E pronto. A estação foi aprovada e encontra-se publicada no site do MeteoGlobal. 

Podem visitá-la aqui:

Link para estação de Corroios no MeteoGlobal.


----------

